# Gbatemp Meetup?



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, Tempers. I came up with an idea and would want you guys to hear me out.

I used to frequent Newgrounds (loved the flash videos, some quality work there) and they would do meetups every once in a while, where people within an area would come together and hang out "IRL" to get to know each other better.

If a shitty, asshole filled, shady forum like Newgrounds could pull it off, you think we could?

I say it would be fun to hang out with fellow Tempers who love video games, in some central location for a day. Get to know them better. Maybe even make some new friends.

I live in Chicago, and don't have a car, but I have a U-Pass (unlimited rides around city and outskirts for college students here) and can go just about anywhere in the city.

What do you guys think? I know some people would not even feel comfortable doing this and I understand. I am just tossing out the idea.


Maybe if enough people are interested it could actually happen.


----------



## Urza (Mar 18, 2011)

Well that was the goal of the Temper Map:
http://gbatemp.net/t244656-temper-map

The problem is GBAtemp's community is so widely divided geographically that its hard to get enough of them together to really make for a "meetup."


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll have to fly to America and that's not gonna be cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw, you might want to have this moved to the General Off-Topic chat. No one takes the EoF seriously.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahh. Why the hell did I post it here? I though I DID post in in the Off topic. >_>

Ill ask for it to be moved. Thanks.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Topic moved.

Now that it can be seen by the people on the front page... bump.


----------



## Urza (Mar 18, 2011)

There have also been a handful of meetups in the past:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=83685

Shaun and Costello's trip across the US in 2008 being the one that comes to mind.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love to meet all of you and give you big hugs.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

sadly, as i look @ the temper map. there's only one temper close to me. but after 1 or two years, maybe i can have a stable job and fly around.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 18, 2011)

Buy me a round trip flight, somewhere to sleep (doesn't matter if it's a couch or sofa), some beer, and one blanket, and I'll meet up with you Schlupi.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 18, 2011)

I had an meetup already with CamulaHikari and Isabelyes~ Does that count?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, I think some meet ups in the Toronto and Vancouver area would work.
We have a lot of members from here and there.

I also think it would be pretty cool idea if you would have a meet up in the UK due to it being a small country.


----------



## prowler (Mar 18, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> meet up in the UK due to it being a small country.


Aha, it is small.
DeadLocked lives in the same town as me and Danny600kill lives about an hour away from me.

But I think most tempers that live in the UK are around the London area.


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

Several people live quite close to me... can't remember all of them though.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

That would be fun xD


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 18, 2011)

Only if the meeting takes place in North Korea /eof

No. It would be useless.
Dear Lord Sausage LXIX lives too far away to come to America.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 18, 2011)

I would love it myself, but I am not sure if I would be able to make it to Chicago myself


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

it would be great see you all

but i wont  be able to come over there

BTW is there anyone form India atleast  i would be able to meet them


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> it would be great see you all
> 
> but i wont  be able to come over there
> 
> BTW is there anyone form India atleast  i would be able to meet them



Oh hey! I'm from India!


----------



## Quanno (Mar 18, 2011)

Europe seems to be pretty concentrated. Would be nice


----------



## Ikki (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd love to but the plane would be a bit expensive.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT !!!!!!!!


so where are u from ??

am from calicut


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

If you guys want a meetup in another area, I would be glad to help out in organizing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even if I can't show.

I am all for an Indian, European, or whatever meetup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am here to encourage the idea. You guys should add your location to the Gbatemp map to make it easier for us to know where each other is at.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

this dhould be stickied


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

i PM'd him already 





EDIT : you were so quick narayan
and i thought i don't have to quote it


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok. So far, we have suggestions for a India, Europe, and Midwest USA meetup. 

Who else would be game for these? We need to communicate and find where exactly to meet for these.


----------



## DAZA (Mar 18, 2011)

Im in UK so london shouldnt be too hard for a meet, me and shaun could go up but that depends if he is free too. also not only a meet up, have to make an agenda so we have enough things to do as a group


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

@wasim what? what quick? i'm busy now multitasking, if not for the internet speed i can go faster. my minds running fast now just like playing dota or an mmo.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, I a London meetup should be manageable. I looked at the Temper Map and noticed how concentrated users are there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of people in London that go here.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> @wasim what? what quick? i'm busy now multitasking, if not for the internet speed i can go faster. my minds running fast now just like playing dota or an mmo.


maybe its bcuz i was slow 
LOLz


----------



## Paarish (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd come to a London one but anywhere else I would have financial issues with taking a plane


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naw. i was just quick. post coz i have too. 

On-Topic. i'm jealous of you guys meeting up. i'd like to meet other tempers too. but i need to ride a plane just to meet other filipinos in manila.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha. It might now even happen, we need to organize it a bit better first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See the Temper map and check if anybody is close by to you. Contact them and see if they are willing.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Hahaha. It might now even happen, we need to organize it a bit better first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only one. and i'm not sure if he's active. and i'm not going with someone just us two. the other guys are in manila. and i'm way down south in davao.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah I see. I am sure if anybody else is close by, they will post here and you'll know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish you luck.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 18, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> That would be fun xD



Although it would be fun, it would be quite impossible unless you get a multibillionaire sponser to sponser this for all the plane tickets. This is why we haz interwebz, fer shit leik dis.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 18, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> iMasaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you take _anything_ seriously? It won't be really expensive for people in the same country to meet each other.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 18, 2011)

If it's in London, sure, why not? I wouldn't mind, anywhere else though, would cause problems to arise, for me at least.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was just noting that a lot of people in the topic are saying they would need to take a plane (even within one's own country) to meet up, since people are so far apart (even though they are close).

Some countries have TERRIBLE transportation in some areas, and some of us are young, and poor.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 18, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure you don't invite TrolleyDave.

My cat will never be the same again.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, make sure you don't invite TrolleyDave.
> 
> My cat will never be the same again.



Lol! What did he do to your poor cat?


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that, but i was talking about people who are close to each other, they could meet up. It's not like we're telling everyone to go endless miles for one single gathering. So his post was kinda invalid.

As for me, London would be perfect. Manchester is kind of ok too.


----------



## iFish (Mar 18, 2011)

This would seem cool.

But there are many Canadian tempers around the Toronto area I've noticed(that use GBAtemp)
So if one were to be in Canada, I think that would be the best place.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 19, 2011)

HEY iMASARU GUESS WHO'S GONNA GO TO LONDON _JUST_ TO MEET YOU?


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 19, 2011)

all i can say is hell no, i'm not doin it cuz the closest person to me is monkat and i don't need that IRL


----------



## Devin (Mar 19, 2011)

I actually had a dream where I invited to pay all the staff to come to a conference room in the US, to discuss future GBAtemp matters. I offered to pay for their tickets/food/hotel too, it would be pretty sweet. If I win the lottery, that's the first thing on my list.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 19, 2011)

I doubt a meetup would fly, given the fact we're a fairly international community here.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

We could meet in the middle of the Atlantic.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2011)

You do know that its expensive to go to another country right?


----------



## xist (Mar 19, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> all i can say is hell no, i'm not doin it cuz the closest person to me is monkat and i don't need that IRL



C'mon....everyone needs at least one traumatic life experience to remember!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 19, 2011)

Majority of you wouldn't be near an inch on where I am.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 19, 2011)

Where would we even meet anyway?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd love to go to an English meetup, so that I can finally meet Haddy, Trolley, dicey-poo and shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and obviously other lots of people I have not currently mentioned)


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Where would we even meet anyway?



Wherever you could meet up with people nearby to you.

Where do you live? If you're talking about Illinois meetup downtown is always a fair option, right?


----------



## dice (Mar 19, 2011)

For this to happen on a "large" scale one of two things would have to happen. A great deal of organization from a member, or for multiple staff members to agree to turn up to the same location (in which case many will flock to the meeting (I'm not insinuating that staff are celebs)).

- edit

I would be open to a meetup in London, but I'm not great with planning/being in charge of this stuff. 

Whilst I did enjoy the last London meetup there was a lack of organisation in terms of what activities we could do. (I recall food munching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2011)

Dice said the staff are celebrities.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 19, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Ohio..


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 19, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> HEY iMASARU GUESS WHO'S GONNA GO TO LONDON _JUST_ TO MEET YOU?


o.o''
hey CA519705950, guess who's gonna hide from you, when you come to London?


----------



## Sop (Mar 19, 2011)

I COULD GO TO A ENGLISHIS MEETUP!!!


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh. I though you lived in Dreamland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any way to travel to Illinois? It's only a two hour drive. I guess the cost is the biggest problem...

I'll keep you in mind when trying to work something out.


----------



## Domination (Mar 19, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, make sure you don't invite TrolleyDave.
> 
> My cat will never be the same again.



How's Cat Orc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly I live too far away from most other people. Though there are quite a few Singaporean tempers(and Malaysians as well), but not sure if they even have time/interest.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Majority of you wouldn't be near an inch on where I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sop, talk properly sometimes.


----------



## DAZA (Mar 19, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> For this to happen on a "large" scale one of two things would have to happen. A great deal of organization from a member, or for multiple staff members to agree to turn up to the same location (in which case many will flock to the meeting (I'm not insinuating that staff are celebs)).
> 
> - edit
> 
> ...



Lol its never easy trying to do this sort of organising esp when you have to find day activities without everyone getting bored in 1 location.

But i do agree it would be a good idea to do every so often all UK tempers meet up in 1 place and the US tempers do the same, 

Or we could find sponsorship from major companies to get us all in one place but i know thats a long stretch!!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 19, 2011)

I live close (3 hours or so) to three tempers.
Evo.lve lives in melbournes and I live close to him (East gippsland area) in victoria he wouldn't want to, but we could meet up


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 19, 2011)

ihackedit said:
			
		

> I live close (3 hours or so) to three tempers.
> Evo.lve lives in melbournes and I live close to him (East gippsland area) in victoria he wouldn't want to, but we could meet up



You should contact him and ask.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm all for a meetup in London, that would be my first time to visit england too.

An IRL meetup was there too, here is some pictures :



Spoiler



http://gbatemp.net/t118453-gbatemp-meeting-in-london?


			
				The Teej said:
			
		

> Dice, Costello, Little (who's hiding!), Psyfira, jaxxster and shaun, in left-to-right order. I was taking the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







What I would like if it ever happen, is someone (from London preferably) to organize it for few days.
Going to London for only 1 day would be pretty expansive for people taking the plane from another country, so finding and booking the same hotel for everyone would be great, organizing what to do and place to visit (we foreigners don't know what there is to see except the tower bridge haha).

I would like to meet Raulpica, Jalaneme, Little, Costello,  TrolleyDave, Hadrian, Toni, Tj_cool, and the current Modos, and many that I'm forgetting (don't take it personally, I'm just having name's memory problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Some other users I didn't list may be too far away to come to London.


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Mar 19, 2011)

Me?Well...



Spoiler










Had to post that.
I wouldn't really care much for it,as I don't have any tempers near me AT ALL,and I'm underaged and have 15 bucks.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 20, 2011)

During the summers I live in the northern burbs of Chicago.
Rest of the year I'm living on campus at Illinois State University.
So it wouldn't be hard to meet up with you at sooooome point.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 20, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> During the summers I live in the northern burbs of Chicago.
> Rest of the year I'm living on campus at Illinois State University.
> So it wouldn't be hard to meet up with you at sooooome point.



Sweeet.

Another down for the Midwestish meetup.

I hope some more people are interested.

I would be happy even if just like, 5 or 6 other people showed up.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think my parents would like to drive 2 hours.

I've only meet one temper here, but that's because he lives where I live.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd be up for another meet up in London at some point... But as dice said; we need more organisation this time.


----------



## redact (Mar 22, 2011)

iirc i'm the only gbatemp regular who lives in the shitty land of perth  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oh god, please somebody correct me so we can meat up and have a drink or something sometime)

would be fun to meet a temper irl rather than this faceface setup
not sure how well some tempers eould be at talking openly though (i'm very shy irl :x) but common interests should make it a fun meetup none the less


----------



## outgum (Mar 22, 2011)

well thats ok, New Zealand has like 3 tempers im pretty sure lol.....
If i iget a large sum of money, i would more than happy fly to ANYWHERE to hang out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone from there can show me all the cool stuff while i enjoy a holiday


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 22, 2011)

Meet up should occur in Lebanon - you wont regret it 

/sarcasm. 

.. have fun if it ever becomes official.

i could do a EU meetup, i have a passport from there, but i doubt given the time and $$ it would be realistic for me.


----------



## outgum (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh right, if any of you guys want to chill in New Zealand some time, hit me up, My flat has a spare room for guests and its massive, give me a pm lol


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 22, 2011)

Since there is almost no swedish here (it seems  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) im just gonna send a virtual hug... somehow


----------



## redact (Mar 22, 2011)

outgum said:
			
		

> Oh right, if any of you guys want to chill in New Zealand some time, hit me up, My flat has a spare room for guests and its massive, give me a pm lol


meetup with normmatt


----------



## Matthew (Mar 22, 2011)

wow, I only live about 30 miles away from shaunj66


----------



## outgum (Mar 22, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dayum straight.
Arnt you all jealous? lol


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

Meetup in Tokyo, anyone?  I could definitely show people around there.  Maid cafes, karaoke, Akihabara, Shibuya, etc.  

I'd also be willing to do a meetup in London if a Tokyo meetup isn't possible.  But timing is everything for me--I'm only free this summer.  After that I probably won't be free for the next 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I missed out on the meetup in San Francisco--I totally could have gone to that one easily.  It's just that at the time I was still a new member here and I didn't know anyone, nor did I realize the true awesomeness factor of a GBAtemp meetup.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 22, 2011)

If I could travel to Japan I could.

If only I could fly...


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 22, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> Meetup in Tokyo, anyone?  I could definitely show people around there.  Maid cafes, karaoke, Akihabara, Shibuya, etc.


During the NYC meetup we actually discussed the idea of a Japan meetup. I'd still love for it to happen one day too.


----------



## ysuki (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't think the topic starter would be someone from Chicago. I'm on the north side of the Chicago city. I never really considered trying to meet up with people since I'm a lurker here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Plus I'm not much of a talker irl. It's going to be awkward silence!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 8, 2011)

hey why not people from their country meet up at a place easy to their country (like tempers from usa can meet up at same city or in batches in different cities,more than 5 tempers at one place).
if there are less number then they need to meet at a same place.

and then we could have a video conference(according to the time suited for all tempers around the world i.e. IST)

this could save some of the finance(travelling to another country)


hope this is a good idea. 
and the meeting begins


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 8, 2011)

According to the map, I live about 45 minutes to an hour from Technoworm and Orc. naglaro00 and Shinigami357 are also kinda near.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 8, 2011)

Any tempers in London/Essex area would be interested to do something during easter holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 11, 2011)

I already know at least one Temper IRL, he got me involved in teh haxing and stuffs


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 11, 2011)

tell me who, i'll keep it a secret between us


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 11, 2011)

That guy, who made that thing, Rominator, that Hankchill guy. Yeah, we have been IRL friends for like 11 years (god that's a long time). We used to beat each other up in karate class many moons ago.


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

...Not really. I'm too shy.


EDIT: Is there any Costa Rican temper? >_> besides me and this guy that lives kinda far from me?


----------



## mad567 (Apr 12, 2011)

If someone would pay for me a ticket then maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
Seriously it's a nice idea.
But here in greece I don't know someone how is a gbatemp member.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL, the idea is more like: you meet tempers near you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyway, I am still free for the next few weeks if tempers around Essex or London wanna chill.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 26, 2011)

I am free but not free.

i have got 1 1/2 months summer holiday,but i need to study at home for 10th board exams.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2011)

THIS MUST NEVER HAPPEN


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 26, 2011)

Im up for a meatup.. i mean meetup


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anything in the UK/London would be interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Would be cool to meet some tempers(more cuz of streetpass) LoL.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jun 1, 2011)

This could be held on my front lawn and I still wouldn't go.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone in NJ...?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 1, 2011)

If I win the lottery, then well all meet up in Japan so Densetsu can show us around. I'm going to the gas station to buy a $1 mega millions ticket right now...


----------

